# Rtl8185 wifi card [SOLVED]

## fusion1275

Hi all,

I have downloaded the driver file for my card "rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006", uncompressed it and started by doing the "makedrv". I get the following output....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ieee80211/
> 
> ieee80211/ieee80211_tx.c
> ...

 

I have put the file in /opt/Wireless to run. Wondering if this would be any issue? But as for the error 2 problem I have no idea and hope someone can help me out on this one.

Cheers

----------

## fusion1275

sorry forgot to say that the output of "lspci" is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge
> ...

 

So the card is detected, which is at least one good thing in my favour.

----------

## fusion1275

Ok got a little further....

I found a site that builds the "config.h" header using the following commands:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat > /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.7/include/linux/config.h << EOF
> 
> #ifndef _LINUX_CONFIG_H
> ...

 

This worked but when I re-ran the "makedrv" script it still complained.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ieee80211/
> 
> ieee80211/ieee80211_tx.c
> ...

 

Now I am really lost!!! Help please!

----------

## fusion1275

Todays update...

I "cd" to directory "rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006/ieee80211" and run a make clean then make. This is the output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build M=/opt/Wireless/rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006/ieee80211 CC=gcc modules
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'
> ...

 

Then I "cd" to rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006/rtl818x-0.1"

And also run a make clean then a make. Here is the output from that:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build M=/opt/Wireless/rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006/rtl818x-0.1 CC=gcc modules
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'
> ...

 

Can anyone tell me if this looks ok as there are many errors? It has made all the relevant modules but I am unable to load them into the kernel.

----------

## fusion1275

Also can anyone tell me if they have got the drivers working with the 2.6.19-r5 kernel??

----------

## sonicbhoc

Did you compile ieee stuff in the kernel as modules? That might be your problem.

----------

## fusion1275

Here is the list of whats compiled and not in my kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 

Can anyone see something I should add or take out???

----------

